# Huffy Space Invader



## John zachow (Jan 5, 2017)

http://detroit.craigslist.org/wyn/bik/5940191884.html

Not mine but if you want i can help with pick up and shipping.


----------



## WetDogGraphix (Jan 5, 2017)




----------



## scrubbinrims (Jan 5, 2017)

Interesting...didn't know about this model.
I bought an original arcade unit out of a moldy basement last year and figured that if it couldn't be made to work, I'd frame the glass and cut my loss.
Would look good on a wall next to this..
Chris


----------



## Euphman06 (Jan 5, 2017)

I had one of these years ago. Sold it local to a guy with an arcade collection.


----------

